
Medium’s engineering interview process (2016) - gkop
https://medium.engineering/mediums-engineering-interview-process-b8d6b67927c4
======
tpae
I've interviewed there after reading the article.

In fact, I can say that the experience was almost the opposite of what's
outlined there.

I was there onsite, 4 interview sessions, 45 minutes each:

1\. Hangman game on coderpad (on a computer). 2\. Design an elevator
(whiteboard). 3\. Tic-tac-toe solver (whiteboard). 4\. q&a session with
product manager.

I was able to answer all the questions easily, and felt really good overall.
After the interview, everyone generally "seemed positive" but in the end, I
was rejected.

Throughout the whole process, I didn't even get to meet the recruiter who put
me there. She sent me a cold rejection letter and zero feedback.

I was genuinely excited to read about their hiring process, felt it was going
to be different, but I was pretty disappointed.

